# Singletrails im kleinwalsertal



## christian_88 (9. Mai 2011)

hallo,

ich kenn das kleinwalsertal bis jetzt nur verschneit, doch möcht ich dieses jahr auch mit meinem rad hin.

is denn hier jemand im forum unterwegs, der aus erfahrung sprechen kann und für mich ein paar empfehlungen hat welche trails sich besonders lohnen. 

wird man denn in der gondel mit hoch genommen?

vielleicht gibts ja sogar wen, der auch hin möchte und mit dem man sich zusammenschließen kann.

ich selbst kann leider keinen aus meinem kleinen radkreis für das walsertal begeistern, doch ich bin mir sicher das das walsertal ein reise wert ist!!!

*auf auf schreibt mir!!!*


----------



## Campbeltown (10. Mai 2011)

moin, moin,ich war zweimal mit der Familie im Walsertal und hatte mein Bike dabei für den einen oder anderen Ausflug. Also ganz ehrlich, singletrailmässig habe ich nicht sehr viel gefunden - trotzdem ist ein ein ganz nettes Revier. Ich habe in Erinnerung:
- es geht fast immer recht steil hinaus aus dem Tal, 
- je nach Jahreszeit ist man nicht ganz einsam unterwegs
- auf die Kanzelwand braucht man keinen Lift, man kann auch hochfahren (am besten aus dem Paralleltal)
- gefühlt ist die Rgien eher zum Wandern als zum Biken hochgeeignet
- Enzianrunde ist anstrengend und schön, aber nicht spektakulär
- Schrofenpass mal ganz nett - aber mit wenig Erfahrung bitte nur bei Trockenheit 
- die offizielle Bikekarte war als Anhaltspunkt ganz gut, man kann aber auch einfach schauen, wo und wie man hinkommt

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (10. Mai 2011)

Aus dem Tal (Riezlern) der Breitach folgen. Ist ein netter breiter, landschaftlich schöner Trail.

Ansonsten über die Bergstraße zu ner Gipfelstation rauffahren (Kanzelwand/Walmedingerhorn) und über die Wanderwege wieder runter. Ist allerdings meist technisch sehr anspruchsvoll.

Viel spaß


----------



## Campbeltown (11. Mai 2011)

- so, habe nochmal im Gedächnis gekramt... Ein netter Trail war der Abschluß der Enzianrunde, von der Bühlalpe nach Mittelberg hinunter...

- Liftbenützung ist glaube ich größtenteils möglich, Zaferna nimmt MTBs sogar kostenfrei mit...

- es gibt recht gute Infos unter Kleinwalsertal.com

- insgesamt ist es eine bikerfreundliche Gegend 

- in guter Erinerung habe ich auch noch eine Runde über Tiefenbach-Lochbachtal- ? Rohrmoos? -Hörnlepaß-Riezlern, weniger wegen Trails sondern eher wegen der Landschaft...

- ein Kollege fährt seit 3 Jahren immer eine Woche zum Biken ins Kleinwalsertal und fühlt sich da als Liebhaber von technischen und schnellen downhills wohl...


----------



## JensDr. (11. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weis gibt es eine Karte mit Trails bei Crystelgroundshop.com!
Hab ich irgendwo mal gehört!


----------



## seppfa (11. Mai 2011)

Jaja das Kleinwalsertal...
ich sag mal 2 schneidiges schwert. Bin selber local und fahre auch gerne hier. Es hängt schwer davon ab was man sich vorstellt und was man möchte. Die Touren und Allmountainfahrer die den Uphill nicht scheuen finden hier sicher tolle Touren und auch Single Trails (Köpfle, Stutzalp, Kuhgehren... usw.) Der Freerider oder Downhiller mit Bigbike wird hier eher keine Freude haben. Die Lifte die im Kleinwalsertal ohne Probleme Bikes mitnehmen sind Heubergbahn und Zaferna Sessellift. Die Kanzelwandbahn und die Walmendingerhornbahn nehmen Biker nur von Betriebsbeginn (ca. 08:30) bis ca. 09:30 Uhr mit und dann NUR mit einem Guide den man sich mieten muss! Ich habs schon öfters geschrieben das Potential ist hier absolut vorhanden und es gibt auch immer mehr junge Freerider die Trails bauen aber die Unterstützung seitens Tourismus, Bahnen und Gemeinde lässt eher zu wünschen übrig. Bin mal gespannt auf die nächste Freeride da ist das KWT ja groß als Spot drin...
Wer den Bikefilm aus dem KWT kennt: Viele Szenen sind auf Trails gedreht die man nur durch Uphillen erreicht und die im Sommer unmöglich zu fahren sind weil Massen an Wandereren unterwegs sind und man besser nicht auf den Alpmeister treffen sollte...


----------



## christian_88 (14. Mai 2011)

ja meine begeisterung für das w-tal sinkt nun auch ab..schade.

wobei ich immer noch lust hätte meine eigenen erfahrungen zu machen, doch ohne eine gondel klingt es wirklich sehr abschreckend.


----------



## Carsten (14. Mai 2011)

ich war gestern im KWT unterwegs. Die Trails waren Menschenleer und phänomenal!

Tipps:
-dann fahren, wenn die Seilbahnen außer Betrieb sind (Frühling, Herbst, abends, morgens)...wir waren z.B. gestern um 17 Uhr oben auf dem Gipfel...alleine...und auf dem Trail danach auch
-nur fahren wenn es trocken ist (die Trails sind lehmig, die Felsen rund)
-unter der Woche ist besser wie am Wochende
-Man kommt fast auf jeden Berg auf einer steilen meist sogar geteerten Straße. und runter? Einfach einen Blick auf die Kompass-Karte. Wer technisch gut drauf ist, hat auf den Trails immer Glück


----------



## u991 (28. Mai 2011)

Im neuen Freeride sind ein paar Trail´s im Kleinwalsertal beschrieben. Nur bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig wenn was in der Zeitung steht. 
Ist jemand von euch den einen oder anderen Trail gefahren und kann sagen ob die wirklich soooo gut sind?
MFG Volker


----------



## Freecastle (4. Juni 2011)

@ Christian 88

Wie sieht es aus bei dir ? Noch Interesse am KWT ???
Wollte mich über Pfingsten für ein paar Tage dorthin auf machen ?

Meld dich mal


----------



## 13bb (6. Juni 2011)

u991 schrieb:


> Im neuen Freeride sind ein paar Trail´s im Kleinwalsertal beschrieben. Nur bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig wenn was in der Zeitung steht.
> Ist jemand von euch den einen oder anderen Trail gefahren und kann sagen ob die wirklich soooo gut sind?
> MFG Volker



Ich war kürzlich im KWT und bin unter anderem auch ein paar der beschriebenen Trails nachgefahren.
Wie Carsten schon geschrieben hat, ist es aufgrund der vielen Wanderer empfehlenswert eher unter der Woche zu fahren oder ziemlich früh bzw. nach dem die Gondel nicht mehr fährt.

Die Wegbeschreibung (weg Nr.) der Freeride fand ich nicht so gut, also auf jeden Fall davor gut in der Karte anschauen.

Die Trails haben mir gut gefallen, waren allerdings recht rutschig - viele Stufen teils mit Holz befestigt. 
Die Auffahrten waren recht steil, aber oftmals auf Teer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (18. Juli 2011)

war letzte woche da.  - gebiet hat bike potential. - in der ganzen woche höchstens 10 verschiedene biker gesehen. - am walserhaus hängt ein plakat "bike eldorado" - passt momentan genau (aber im ursprünglichen sinne!) - momentan sind die walser im sommer tourismusmässig noch NICHT auf biker angewiesen (da's noch mehr als genug wanderer hat, aber der altersschnitt dieser gruppe ist recht hoch, so dass die in ca. 10 jahren zur rollator-fraktion zu zählen sind - es wird sich also demnächst bestimmt was ändern ;-) - die auffahrt zum walmendinger horn hat auch so geklappt (wir waren auch nicht fullface unterwegs + s'war nicht viel los und standen mit rad und walserkarte einfach in der schlange + freundlichkeit u ahnungslosigkeit) - wanderwege: viele stufen (selbst bei den lt. wanderkarte gestrichelten wanderwegen); die gepunkteten wege sind eher was für bike-kletterer (hab's rad als irgendwo abgestellt und bin dann zu fuss zum bleistift auf d' güntlespitze u widderstein hochgekrabbelt)


----------



## dusi__ (7. August 2011)

hey zusammen,

ich bin in 2 wochen auf tour im Kleinwalsertal und wollte mal nachfragen ob einer von euch die Big Mountain Tour aus der Freeride nachgefahren ist und dabei per gps aufgezeichnet hat?

gibt es da unten auch einen trail den man UNBEDINGT gefahren sein muss? hab schon paar auf mener liste würde aber gerne mal eure meinung hören / lesen  

gern auch per PN   danke!


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2011)

falls es hier nopch nicht gesagt wurde: die Beschreibung des Zengas Trails aus der Freeride ist völlig falsch! (=falscher Berg!)


----------



## schwed1 (14. August 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> falls es hier nopch nicht gesagt wurde: die Beschreibung des Zengas Trails aus der Freeride ist völlig falsch! (=falscher Berg!)


 

Servus,

gibts den Zengas Trail dann überhaupt. Wenn ja, hast Du eine Beschreibung. Wäre super wenn du mir sie zukommen lassen würdest.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## Carsten (14. August 2011)

ist irgendwo bei der Heubergbahn, 300 m vom Lift entfernt links runter...war selber noch nicht dort


----------



## wesone (14. August 2011)

Hi,

der Alpinsteig zum hohen Ifen ist noch lohnenswert, wenn dir ein bißchen Bike tragen nichts ausmacht. 

Genau auf der anderen seite ( gegenüber der Sesselift-Talstation ) gehen noch ein paar nette Trails hoch und natürlich auch wiede runter ( Einstieg am Wanderweg direkt gegenüber dem Übungsfelsen der Kletterschule KW ein paar hundert m vor den Liftparkplatz ).

Von Walmendinger Horn über Stutzalp zur Sonnaliftstation rüber und von dort wieder ins Tal ist ein ganz netter etwas längerer Trail, oder rüber zu den Ochsenköpfen auch sehr lohnenswert

Einfach mal einen Blick auf die Wanderkarte werfen, die meisten gestrichelten Wege sind ganz nette Trails ;-), oder in den örtlichen Bikeläden nachfagen die sind auch sehr freundlich und Auskunftsbereit.

Auch im Nebental auf der Straße hinter der Talstation Fellhornbahn lassen sich noch ein paar richtig schöne Trails in allen Schwierigskeitstufen finden.

ps. Die Wege die per Bergbahn erreichbar sind können um die Mittagszeit sehr überlaufen sein ( gerade das Walmendinger Horn ).

War erst letzte Woche wieder im KW und dort war Tourimäßig echt einges los.

gruss
Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppfa (19. August 2011)

Der Zengas Trail ist relativ einfach zu finden. Heuberg Bahn hoch und dann den Forstweg in Richtung Mittelberg ca. 20hm und 300m hochpedalieren oder schieben. Dort ist dann auf der linken Seite die Einfahrt in den Trail. Achtung wir haben eine neue Einfahrt gebaut bitte die alte nicht mehr nutzen ist auch zugebaut worden! Ein neuer Streckenabschnitt ist ebenfalls entstanden ein kleiner Eindruck hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnXr3HdctLM"]Zenga Trail Kleinwalsertal 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wesone (20. August 2011)

Hallo,

Da ich in 2 Wochen aller Voraussicht nach wieder im KWT unterwegs xein werde, möchte ich mal ein paar schöne neue Trails ausprobieren.

Hat sich jemand von euch schon mal per Bike auf den Widderstein hochgemacht. 

Falls ja ist die Tour mit dem Bike lohnenswert und wie ist der technische Anspruch ?

gruss
Bastian


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2011)

von baad zum hochalppass bin ich schon mal. ist schon anspruchsvoll. Ganz hoch ist nur was für ganz extreme nehm ich mal an. Wirst ja sehn, wie weit Du kommst bzw. es sinn macht das bike hoch zu schleppen


----------



## berkel (22. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nun, die Freeride hat zwar jetzt in der aktuellen Ausgabe ein paar nette Trails beschrieben, aber die Biek-Mitnahmemöglichkeiten in der Seilbahn und die Preise dafür sind in der Tat abschreckend.
> Und die Aussicht Opa Krause aus Herne aufm Trail zu überfahren....


Ich bin gestern ein paar der FREERIDE Trails gefahren - Klasse! Schöne knackige Endurotrails, knifflige Spitzkehren und Wurzelpassagen usw. (@CX: Wenn du mal in der Nähe bist, sag bescheid)

Wir sind erst zur Kanzelwand hoch, allerdings auf der nicht empfohlenen Schotterstraße (die wohl leichtere Variante haben wir nicht gefunden, hatten die Beschreibung nicht dabei). Die ist wirklich übel steil, wir haben das meiste geschoben, das letzte Stück habe ich sogar getragen weil das besser ging. Auf dem Verbindungsweg zum Kuhgehrensattel waren viele Wanderer, ging aber ganz gut (mit einer Gruppe eher nicht empfehlenswert). Von der Kuhgehrenalpe runter (links, rechts soll ja schwerer sein  - muss ich nochmal hin) haben wir nur 2 Wanderer getroffen. Super Trail!

Danach hoch zur Stutzalpe. Runter auch ein super Trial, schön verblockt. Beim Auslauf auf die Schotterstraße sind wir aber weiter runter, das war dann aber nur noch Schotter/Straße. Zum Schwiegermuttertrail hätte man nochmal etwas hoch gemusst?

Zum Abschluss noch den Zengastrail (hier mal per Lift hoch). Der neue Einstieg ist etwas blöd, knifflig am Schräghang, ging aber. Danach einige Anlieger, stellenweise sehr steil, aber sonst keine extremen Sachen. Ich fand ihn gut, nur etwas kurz, mein Kumpel fand ihn nicht so toll.

Dass die großen Bahnen keine Bikes mitnehmen ist zwar blöd, kann ich aber nachvollziehen. Das würde sonst wohl zu Problemen mit den vielen Wanderern auf einigen Wegen führen. Wir (2 Mann) hatten ausschließlich freundliche Begegnungen mit Wanderern (Biker haben wir nur an der Stutzalpe gesehen), einige auch interessiert (*).  Wir haben uns aber auch rücksichtsvoll und freundlich grüßend/bedankend verhalten.


Ich komme wieder!


(*) Wandererkommentare:
- "Ihr seid aber schon mit der Bahn hoch?", "Nicht? Respekt!" (der Mann zog seine Kappe )
- "Ihr seid heute Morgen schon auf der Kanzelwand gewesen? Aber mit der Bahn?", "Was, ihr seid selber hochgefahren? Für was trainiert ihr denn?" .
- Eine ältere Frau (die wollte uns vorbei lassen, ich hatte eine Geste als "Vogel zeigen" interpretiert und mich schon auf einen Spruch eingestellt): "Wollt ihr von der Kuhgehrenalpe runter? Der Weg ist aber schwierig, die Kehren kann man nicht ausfahren und viele Wurzeln", "Letzte Woche sind da 2 Biker runter, der erste konnte gut fahren, der zweite hat ihn verflucht." , Wir: "Super, genau was wir suchen!"


----------



## timtim (22. August 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern ein paar der FREERIDE Trails gefahren - Klasse! Schöne knackige Endurotrails, knifflige Spitzkehren und Wurzelpassagen usw. (@CX: Wenn du mal in der Nähe bist, sag bescheid)
> Ich komme wieder!



na , wieder heimlich trainiert , wozu das , du magst doch das gefrickel garnicht ?


----------



## berkel (22. August 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> na , wieder heimlich trainiert , wozu das , du magst doch das gefrickel garnicht ?


Man muss ja am Ball bleiben, wenn man nicht irgendwann hinter euch her tragen will .
Außerdem war es gar nicht so viel Gefrickel, nur von der Kuhgehrenalpe musste man mal ein wenig zaubern (Grundkurs im Umsetzen empfehlenswert ), sonst konnte man alles mehr oder weniger flüssig durchfahren. Kein extremes Vertriding, sondern kernige Endurotrails, genau nach meinem Geschmack.

Wenn es nur nicht so heiß gewesen wäre. Ich habe bei der Tagestour 5l getrunken und komplett ausgeschwitzt.


----------



## 6thisislife9 (26. August 2011)

Moin moin, 
bin noch >2 Wochen in der Gegend und suche auch noch schöne Wege. Allerdings fahre ich Hardteil und nicht soooo schwierige Trails, da ich da noch ein "Neuling" bin. 
War heut von Oberstdorf über Freibergsee hoch zur Felbergbahn Bergstation II, war echt nett. 
Was könnt ihr für einen "Anfänger" noch so empfehlen? Sollte so in 4 - 6 Stunden fahrbar sein  

Danke für Eure Antworten ...


----------



## Carsten (26. August 2011)

rothmoostal, rappental, Oytal usw...


----------



## csigg (27. September 2011)

Hi,

ich würd am we ganz gerne auf die kanzelwand hoch fahren und dann über den Kuhgehren-Sattel runter. Nachdem hier schon gefschrieben wurde, das die Auffahrt recht anstrengend ist (ich kenn Sie im Winter als Talabfahrt vom Boarden), ist die Frage, ob es sich für den Trail runter lohnt? 

Lohnt es sich evtl von der Seite des Fellhorns hochzufahren?

kennt jemand die genauen Trails (GPS) des Videos:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsAxzAPI7Dc"]Freeride Trails im Kleinwalsertal mit Johannes Rief      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wesone (27. September 2011)

Hallo,

Der Trail lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, Auffahrt ist aber wirklich sehr schweißtreibend wenn man direkt über Riezlern hochfährt ( gutes Konditionstraining ). Gibt ja wohl noch ne entschärfte Variante über Söllerneck aber die kenne ich leider nicht.

Auch der Schwiegermuttertrail ist echt nice. Hier kann man die ersten ( und steilsten ) Höhenmeter per Sonnalift umgehen ( Bikemitnahne ist kostenlos pro Fahrt 6 euro ) und die restlichen Meter zum Trailstart sind dann ne gemütlich Sonntagsausfahrt  ;-). 

Beide Trails lohnen sich auf jeden Fall. Die Abfahrt über Kuhgerensattel oder Alternativ Hammerspitze ist m.M einer der landschaftlich schönsten Trails im KWT.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csigg (27. September 2011)

viel Dank schonmal!

Die Alternative über die Hammerspitze ist die, welche in dem Beitrag von Bergauf/Bergab drin ist, oder?

Ich werd mal nach ner Auffahrt übers Söllereck suchen. Da wär ja evtl sogar ne Abkürzung über die Seilbahn möglich


----------



## wesone (27. September 2011)

csigg schrieb:


> viel Dank schonmal!
> 
> Die Alternative über die Hammerspitze ist die, welche in dem Beitrag von Bergauf/Bergab drin ist, oder?
> 
> Ich werd mal nach ner Auffahrt übers Söllereck suchen. Da wär ja evtl sogar ne Abkürzung über die Seilbahn möglich



Ich bin damals den Trail Richtung Hammerspitze vom Kuhgehrensattel aus hochgelaufen und wieder runtergefahren ( genau gegenüber von der Kuhgehrenspitze ). In der Freeride ( Thema KWT ) ist eine Beschreibung der Alternativauffahrt über Söllerneck drin.

gruss


----------



## csigg (27. September 2011)

dann muss ich da wohl nochmals nachlesen


----------



## csigg (27. September 2011)

Hat von euch jemand ein GPS-Track für die auffahrt auf die Kanzelwand?

Werd mit meiner Kompass-Karte und der Beschreibung aus der Freeride net wirklich schlau draus...

Edit:
Ich hab mir jetzt noch schnell ne andere Karte besorgt.
Die Auffahrt passt soweit, bis auf die Frage, warum die Beschreibung der Freeride üder die Schlappold-Alpe geht und nicht direkt links der Seilbahn zur Oberen Bierwang Alpe?

Welches ist denn die rechte und welches die Linke Abfahrt von der Inneren Kuhgehren Alpe?
Ich habe in der Karte 3 möglichkeiten:
Über die Außerkuhgehrenalpe, direkt runter nach Höfle oder zur Wiesalpe runter?


----------



## wesone (27. September 2011)

Hi,

Wenn du von der inneren Kuhgehrenalpe weiterfährst, gabel sich etwas später der ( es geht bloß nach links oder rechts ) Weg. 

Du hälts dich rechts Richtung äußere Kuhgehrenaple ( Richtung Baad ) ab dort wird es dann die ersten Meter recht technisch, nach dem Waldstück überwiegt dann jedoch der Flowfaktor.

gruss


----------



## csigg (27. September 2011)

ok, dann hab ich den richtigen.

Weiter unten gabelt sich der Linke Trail dann nochmal, drum wusste ich net, welcher der Richtige ist.


----------



## schwed1 (28. September 2011)

Servus,

wann hast Du denn vor ins Kleinwalsertal zu fahren.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## csigg (28. September 2011)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, Samstag/Sonntag/Montag, kommt noch auf meine Mitfahrer an, wann es bei denen am besten passt....


----------



## zeph (1. Oktober 2011)

bin heute über das söllereck zum fellhorn und zur kanzelwand. hinten dann an der innerkuhgehren- und außerkuhgehrenalpe vorbei bis nach riezlern und dann an der breitach entlang bis zum eingang in die breitachklamm. die auffahrt ist bis zur schönblickalpe gut fahrbar, danach erst schieben und dann ne weile bis zum gipfel tragen über mit stahlseilen gesicherte stufen. war aber gut machbar. bis zum fellhorn gibts ein paar nette abfahrten auf dem grat. vom fellhorn abwärts viele künstliche stufen für die touris. von der kanzelwand bis zum kuhgehrensattel wars dann zum teil feucht und etwas rutschig. selbiges zwischen der inner- und außenkuhgehrenalpe. ab der außerkuhgehrenalpe wars dann ne tolle abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. Oktober 2011)

man kann unter der fellhorn bahn hoch rollen. Beide gehen recht locker auf teer hoch. Riezlern ist ungleich steiler.


----------



## zeph (1. Oktober 2011)

stimmt, aber die fahrt auf dem grat ist landschaftlich auch ganz schön.


----------



## schwed1 (8. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

waren am 03.10.11 im KWT, leider. Wir haben uns den falschen Tag ausgesucht, sehr viele Wanderer, bzw. Massen von Wanderern, aber alle freundlich. Dann noch die falsche Auffahrt zur Kanzelwand ausgesucht. Dachte die Route über die Fellhornbahn sei die leichtere. Die Asphaltsraße ist übel steil. Nicht zu empfehlen. Dann die Abfahrt laut Freeride, recht gut beschrieben, nur das Verhältins von Auffahrt zur Abfahrt, ist die Abfahrt zu kurz bzw. die Auffahrt zu anstrengend. Da wir recht spät dran waren, waren runterwästs keine Wanderer mehr unterwegs. Werd da nochmal hinfahren, allerdings unter der Woche und die anderen Trails ausprobieren.

gruß schwed


----------



## kamikater (8. Oktober 2011)

> Dann noch die falsche Auffahrt zur Kanzelwand ausgesucht. Dachte die Route über die Fellhornbahn sei die leichtere. Die Asphaltsraße ist übel steil. Nicht zu empfehlen.



Du meinst sicher die Route über Schlappold-Höfe. Klar, die ist sausteil, aber dank Teer gut zu fahren. Möchte sehen, wie du die Schotterpiste von Rietzlern aus hochfahren willst  Die ist eher noch steiler und wie gesagt, tiefer Schotter. Es sei denn, es hätte sich in letzter Zeit was geändert. Viel mehr Alternativen kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, um auf die Kanzelwand zu kommen.


----------



## berkel (8. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt von Rietzlern hoch zwischen drin auch weniger steile Stücke die man fahren kann, sonst muss man halt schieben (das letzte Stück habe ich getragen ). Wer konditionell richtig gut drauf ist, kann das vielleicht auch komplett fahren? Wahrscheinlich nehmen sich die Routen auch nichts, irgendwie muss man die Höhenmeter machen.


----------



## csigg (8. Oktober 2011)

HI,
also wir sind die Tour am 2. Oktober gefahren. Da war auch schon recht viel los aber es war ok. Seid ihr über dei Schlappold-Alpe hoch?
Wir haben die Auffahrt vom Fellhorn über das Kanzelwandhaus genommen, die ist nicht ganz so steil, trotzdem sind wir ein teil hoch gelaufen. Fand aber die Tour dennoch nicht schlecht, und würde sie wieder fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

wir sind von Riezlern zur Söllerkopfalpe. Dann hatten wir die Möglichkeit 350 hm hochzutragen oder die bereits hochgeradelten 700 hm runterzuradeln und dann über das Kanzelwandhaus wieder hoch. Da ich lieber schlecht fahre als gut trage und die Wanderer an der Söllerkopfalpe meinten dass es mit dem Bike hochzutragen doch schwierig werden könnte, sind wir wieder runterund dann wieder hoch.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (6. März 2012)

christian_88 schrieb:


> ja meine begeisterung für das w-tal sinkt nun auch ab..schade.
> 
> wobei ich immer noch lust hätte meine eigenen erfahrungen zu machen, doch ohne eine gondel klingt es wirklich sehr abschreckend.




ich war auch schon mit meinem 180mm free rider dort,war kein problem,den fußgängern haz es nichts gemacht,

meiner meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jedenfall mal hinzugehen


bei interesse einfach mal melden


----------



## olli830 (8. März 2012)

schau mal da vlt hilft dir das...

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/reise/pdf/oesterreich-kleinwalsertal/15/06/2011/

gruß


----------



## squirm (2. Juli 2012)

"[...] Den Aufstieg lassen wir allerdings den Lift besorgen. (Keinesfalls sollte man die fast 900 Höhenmeter ansteigende Schotterstraße direkt
von Riezlern hinauf zur Bergstation wählen. Gemächlicher
gehts hinterrücks auf einer Straße.) [...]"´
(Quelle "Freeride" Ausgabe 2/2011, Seite 122)

Verdammt, warum lese ich sowas 2 Tage NACHDEM ich bei 37 GRAD im Schatten da raufgekurbelt bin?!? 

Egal, für den Trail danach hat sich´s in jedem fall gelohnt!
(-> Nach dem Adlerhorst gleich rechts und dann über die innere Kuhgehrenalpe ins Tal)


----------



## csigg (2. Juli 2012)

Sofern sich da über den Winter nix getan hat, wovon ich jetzt einfach mal ausgehe, nimmt die Bahn aber nur Biker in Begleitung eines lokalen Guides mit....


----------



## frankowitsch (16. Juli 2012)

Ist es am Wochenende wirklich so furchtbar mit den Wanderern? Hatte geplant 26-30.7 ins KWT zu fahren, nun ist das ja ein Wochenende und nach dem Lesen der Beitrage habe ich nun schon ein wenig Bedenken... 
Wobei die Videos echt ganz ansprechend sind. Für mein Enduro eigentlich genau das richtige


----------



## seppfa (17. Juli 2012)

Kurz und knapp:
Entweder sehr früh oder sehr spät am Tag. Du hast halt fast die Wander Hauptsaison für deinen Trip ausgesucht von daher ist das Wanderer aufkommen auf bestimmten Trails schon sehr groß...


----------



## frankowitsch (17. Juli 2012)

damn it! habs schon vermutet, leider konnte ich mir die zeit nicht wirklich aussuchen ... na gut man wird sehen, was machbar ist  aber danke erstmal


----------



## Carsten (17. Juli 2012)

ich war letztes Jahr viel im KWT unterwegs. Die meisten Touren gehen super wenn Du früh morgens oder wenn Du abends nach der letzten Seilbahn oben am Berg bist. Ansonsten einfach Rücksicht nehmen, denn klappt das schon.
Am Walmendinger Horn unten im Wald gibt es reine Bikeabfahren, auf denen kaum einer läuft. Zafernalift und Stutzalpe


----------



## bikehike5 (30. Juli 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> (*) Wandererkommentare:
> - "Ihr seid aber schon mit der Bahn hoch?", "Nicht? Respekt!" (der Mann zog seine Kappe )
> - "Ihr seid heute Morgen schon auf der Kanzelwand gewesen? Aber mit der Bahn?", "Was, ihr seid selber hochgefahren? Für was trainiert ihr denn?" .
> - Eine ältere Frau (die wollte uns vorbei lassen, ich hatte eine Geste als "Vogel zeigen" interpretiert und mich schon auf einen Spruch eingestellt): "Wollt ihr von der Kuhgehrenalpe runter? Der Weg ist aber schwierig, die Kehren kann man nicht ausfahren und viele Wurzeln", "Letzte Woche sind da 2 Biker runter, der erste konnte gut fahren, der zweite hat ihn verflucht." , Wir: "Super, genau was wir suchen!"



Wir sind am Freitag von der Schlappoldalm zur Kanzelwand und dann Kuhgehren: Ein Flut von Wanderern. Zwar kaum einer wirklich unfreundlich, aber doch einige mürrisch. Aber fahren konnt man bis zur Kuhgehren halt nicht wirklich in Ruhe. Die Wanderer-frequenz war einfach zu hoch. Und das unter der Woche. Einzige Lösung wohl: spät nachmittags den Uphill so timen, dass man erst ne Stunde nach der letzten bergfahrt in den Bereich der Bahnen kommt. Dann gehts wohl.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (9. August 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Will nächste Woche zum ersten mal ins KWT. 
Natürlich sind singletrails das Ziel deshalb hier eine kurze Frage.
Würdet ihr diese Tour eher im oder entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn fahren?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qvdrcltxwrzipwzf


----------



## dechfrax (9. August 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> 
> Will nächste Woche zum ersten mal ins KWT.
> Natürlich sind singletrails das Ziel deshalb hier eine kurze Frage.
> ...


Meine Meinung: entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn und dann auf keinen Fall komplett den Panoramaweg am Walmendinger Horn runter. Entweder kurz vor der oberen Lüchlealpe rechts weg und über die untere Lüchlealpe abfahren (sehr schön) oder dem Track weiter bis zur Stutzalpe folgen (hier unbedingt noch eine Buttermilch mit Waldfrüchten trinken), und dann hier rechts weg direkt nach Baad (leichter und meiner Meinung nach noch schöner). Ab Baad gibt's dann einen schönen Weg an der Breitach lang.


----------



## flametop (19. September 2012)

könnt ihr dort verhältnismäßig leichte, flowige trails empfehlen? wollte dort ne runde mit meiner freundin drehen. anhand des freeride artikels hätte ich jetzt die kopfle-runde gewählt. kann man auf der tour in eine alpe einkehren? bzw einen kleinen abstecher zu einer alpe fahren? danke


----------



## seppfa (20. September 2012)

Also wenn du Köpfle runter fährst liegt keine Alpe auf der Strecke.
Weiters war gestern Viehscheid was bedeutet das viele Alpen schon geschlossen sind. Nichts desto trotz ist der Köpfle Trail ein absoluter Flow Favorit. Wenn ihr nach der Abfahrt noch ein Stück Taleinwärts fahrt könnt ihr zum Beispiel auf der Schwabenhütte einkehren.


----------



## flametop (20. September 2012)

seppfa schrieb:


> Also wenn du Köpfle runter fährst liegt keine Alpe auf der Strecke.
> Weiters war gestern Viehscheid was bedeutet das viele Alpen schon geschlossen sind. Nichts desto trotz ist der Köpfle Trail ein absoluter Flow Favorit. Wenn ihr nach der Abfahrt noch ein Stück Taleinwärts fahrt könnt ihr zum Beispiel auf der Schwabenhütte einkehren.



danke!


----------



## seppfa (29. Oktober 2012)

Ein paar Impressionen aus diesem Jahr:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24518/fhd


----------



## Arcbound (3. Januar 2013)

Da ich im September diesen Jahres mit ein paar Mitradlern wohl auch in Kleinwalsertal fahren will, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es hier große Probleme Zwecks Wegbenutzung bzw. Wegsperrung gibt?
Die Touren, die es auf der Seite vom Tal gibt, scheinen mir alle recht langweilig!? Deswegen frag ich auch, wie das auf den restlichen Wanderwegen aussieht, die nicht offiziell als Radrouten ausgewiesen sind?


----------



## dechfrax (4. Januar 2013)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Da ich im September diesen Jahres mit ein paar Mitradlern wohl auch in Kleinwalsertal fahren will, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es hier große Probleme Zwecks Wegbenutzung bzw. Wegsperrung gibt?


Wenn man sie ignoriert, dann kommt man mit allen Wegbenutzern klar.



Arcbound schrieb:


> Die Touren, die es auf der Seite vom Tal gibt, scheinen mir alle recht langweilig!?


Nicht nur langweilig, sondern teilweise auch nicht existent. Zumindest die beschriebene Auffahrt "auf neuem Forstweg" zur Lüchlealpe ist ein reines Hirngespinst.



Arcbound schrieb:


> Deswegen frag ich auch, wie das auf den restlichen Wanderwegen aussieht, die nicht offiziell als Radrouten ausgewiesen sind?


Einfach ausprobieren. Oder einen Guide in der Gegend buchen und sagen, was man will. Dann kann man teilweise sogar die Bahnen benutzen.


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2013)

Im allgemeinen wird man als Biker im KWT gern gesehen, es gibt sogar einige ganz offizielle Strecken. Die Gegend ist aber kein Bikepark, sondern ein Gebiet, in dem man die Wege gemeinsam nutzt und aufeinander Rücksicht nimmt. Dazu gehört eben auch etwas Timing. Daher lieber Randzeiten morgens und abends nutzen. Wer Sonntags bei Schönwetter in der Nähe von Seilbahnen unterwegs ist, der braucht sich nicht wunderen, dass das andere Besucher auch tun.
Also, die Touren, die ich im KWT kenne sind alles andere als langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (4. Januar 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wenn man sie ignoriert, dann kommt man mit allen Wegbenutzern klar.


Haha, ok. Bisher hatten wir bei unseren Alpentouren immer viel Glück und kaum Wanderer getroffen.


> Nicht nur langweilig, sondern teilweise auch nicht existent. Zumindest die beschriebene Auffahrt "auf neuem Forstweg" zur Lüchlealpe ist ein reines Hirngespinst.


Schonmal gut zu wissen. Ich hab mir jetzt auch erstmal die Kompass Karte fürs KWT gekauft, ich denke mal, dass das ne gute Basis ist!?



> Einfach ausprobieren. Oder einen Guide in der Gegend buchen und sagen, was man will. Dann kann man teilweise sogar die Bahnen benutzen.


Für eine Tour wäre das sicherlich ne Option, das muss ich aber erst mal mit dem Rest abklären. Hängt dann sicher auch von unserer Gruppengröße ab.



Carsten schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen wird man als Biker im KWT gern gesehen, es gibt sogar einige ganz offizielle Strecken. Die Gegend ist aber kein Bikepark, sondern ein Gebiet, in dem man die Wege gemeinsam nutzt und aufeinander Rücksicht nimmt. Dazu gehört eben auch etwas Timing. Daher lieber Randzeiten morgens und abends nutzen. Wer Sonntags bei Schönwetter in der Nähe von Seilbahnen unterwegs ist, der braucht sich nicht wunderen, dass das andere Besucher auch tun.
> Also, die Touren, die ich im KWT kenne sind alles andere als langweilig


Naja, wir sind jetzt eh nicht die krassen Bikeparkrider ^^ Wir sind eine bunt zusammengewürfelter Haufen, größtenteils Tourenfahrer, und ab und an auch mal AM/Enduro. Wir werden auch nicht mit FF aufschlagen...

Wir werden sicherlich wieder von Sonntag bis Donnerstag fahren, da haben wir wenigstens die ganzen Wochenendtouristen nicht. Muss aber auch nochmal schaun, wie die Sommerferien in Deutschland liegen, glaube in Bayern sind die relativ spät.

Wie sieht es denn mit den Alphütten, falls vorhanden, aus? Wann machen die ca. zu? Nach dem Alpabtrieb? Den werden wir auf jeden Fall versuchen, zu umgehen, aber leider stehen die Termine noch nicht fest.

Wäre es denn möglich, auch ein paar GPS-Daten von Touren zu bekommen, die man unbedingt mal gefahren sein muss?


----------



## olaf flachland (25. August 2013)

Nachdem ich mir über diese Seite einige Anregungen über das KWT geholt hatte, wollte ich meine Erfahrungen aus der letzten Woche aus zur Verfügung stellen:
1. Keine Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt. Alle nett, zuvorkommend (ich natürlich auch) und niemals vorwurfsvoll oder mahnend.
2. Gondeln sind nicht wirklich hilfreich, die interessanten Trails muß man selber hochkurbeln
3. Es gibt tolle, hochwertige Trails, wobei diese in großen Teilen trocken sein sollten um fahrbar zu bleiben. Bin zweimal zur Kanzelwand und war einmal unterhalb der Ochenshofener Scharte Richtung Baad. Diese Abfahrt leider bei starken Regen. Ob ich allerdings dort sehr viel mehr bei trockenem Wetter gefahren wäre, sei dahingestellt. Das war schon eine Hausnummer  Mein Highlight daher die Abfahrt vom Staubecken unterhalb Kanzelwand Richtung Riezler? Alp und Richtung Kanzelwand Bahn. 

Fazit: Das war nicht die letzte Reise ins KWT


----------



## Monsterwade (26. August 2013)

Biketouren ab Riezlern gibts hier:

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/kleinwalsertal-0211.pdf

Doch ACHTUNG: Entgegen der Beschreibung aus dem Freeride-Maganzin verweigern
fast all Bergbahnen den Transport von Bikes zu jeder Tageszeit. Einzig die Bahn hoch
zum Walmendingerhorn akzeptiert Bikes. Aber nur mit zertifizietem Guide auf Voranmeldung.


----------



## Carsten (26. August 2013)

Aufpassen, den Schwiegermutter Trail an der Ifenhütte gibt es überhaupt nicht! Zumindest nicht dort wo im Artikel beschrieben.


----------



## Arcbound (26. August 2013)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Biketouren ab Riezlern gibts hier:
> 
> http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/kleinwalsertal-0211.pdf
> 
> ...



Hm, mit Guide nehmen die großen Bahnen aber bis 9.30 auch Biker mit, allerdings auch nur mit Guide. Steht zumindest so z.B. bei der Kanzelwandbahn. Werde da auch bei meine Urlaub im KWT Gebrauch davon machen, eine geguidete Tour ist geplant...

Den Zengas-Trail gibts aber nach wie vor, oder?


----------



## rush_dc (26. August 2013)

Zengas Trail gibt's natürlich noch, wird auch gewartet und immer wieder was gebaut dabei. Bei der Bahn gibt's Punkte und Tageskarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (26. August 2013)

Ah, ist der mit Nutzungsgebühr?


----------



## rush_dc (26. August 2013)

]Nö kannst so auch fahren, war nur so als Info gedacht. 
Ps: die Leute die den Trail bauen bekommen leider Null Unterstützung, auch keinen Cent von den Lifteinnahmen.
Den Trail gibt's nur weil einer von der shapecrew Grundstücksbesitzer ist, sie würden auch gerne noch länger bauen aber das untere Grundstück gehört wieder jemanden anderen und der will das nicht.


----------



## Arcbound (7. September 2013)

Da ich grad in der "heißen" Phase der Tourenplanung fürs Kwt bin: Kann mir jemand evtl verraten, welche Trails das in dem Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGkSEAMqcrE"]Kleinwalsertal.tv - Mountainbike - YouTube[/nomedia]
bei 0:48, 1:33 und bei 2:00 sind?


----------



## Carsten (9. September 2013)

hier gibts noch was ganz Neues zu sehen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZYd5wAUBpY"]Enduro Kleinwalsertal 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kamikater (9. September 2013)

Wo ist das genau?


----------



## csigg (11. September 2013)

@Arcbound: ab 0:48 ist unterhalb vom Ifen, bzw. vom Hahnenköpfle runter, der Trail sieht toll aus, hoch gehts allerdings meines Wissens auf dem selben Weg. 
Da sind meist auch sehr viele Wanderer Unterwegs...
 @Carsten: Der Enduro Video sieht ja cool aus, ob sich rausfinden lässt wo das ist?


----------



## Arcbound (11. September 2013)

@csigg: danke. Ist das dann Richtung Gottesackeralpe?
 @Carsten: Kannst du mir sagen, ob man bei deiner Ifen-Umrundung-Tour auch kurz nach der Iferwiesealpe zum Hahnenköpfle hoch kann? In den Open-Mtb-Maps ist da ein Pfad eingezeichnet...


----------



## Carsten (12. September 2013)

laufen ja, vorbei an der Schneckenlochhöhle
Richtung Titeniferalpe 1568 m kommste bis 1400 auf Schotter..denn ist Schluss. Oben denn ganz, da ist definitiv Sackgasse

Also mit hoch fahren ist das definitiv nix. Runter wärs´s Versuch wert.
Infos aus der Karte, war noch nicht dort (kenne nur den Blick von oben runter)


----------



## Arcbound (12. September 2013)

@Carsten: Ok, schade, hab auch grad selbst nochmal in die Kompasskarte geschaut. Es ist zwar als Fußweg eingezeichnet, aber trotzdem mit Klettersteig bzw. gesichertem Abschnitt bei der Höhle. Allerdings geht der Weg bis ganz hoch...
Aber wäre dann eh dir Frage: Darf man überhaupt durchs Naturschutzgebiet fahren?
Naja, da kann ich ja dann am Montag auch nochmal unseren Guide fragen...


----------



## csigg (12. September 2013)

@Arcbound: das ist der ziehmlich direkte weg vom Hahnenköpfle Richtung Ifenhütte runter. War vor 2 Wochen zu Fuß da, müsste sehr flowig zu fahren sein, teil ganz ganz leicht verblockt, aber sah wirklich gut aus, mich halten im Moment nur die vielen Leute (evtl. Abends) und das hoch tragen/schieben davon ab es mal selber zu versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (12. September 2013)

@csigg: Ok, danke. Naja, mal schaun, uns wird eher das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## wesone (12. September 2013)

Hallo,

Der Weg lohnt nicht wirklich, da gibt es schöneres im KWT.

Bin vor 2 Jahren dort rauf und auch wieder runter.

So als kleinen Tipp, von Baad aus gibt es noch ein paar schöne Sachen die allesamt lohnenswerter sind als die "Tour" am Ifen.


----------



## Arcbound (12. September 2013)

Danke. Ja, sonst gibts ja eh nix weiter groß am Ifen, wenn man so auf die Karte schaut.


----------



## wesone (12. September 2013)

Gegenüber am Walmendinger Horn ist es da schon ergiebiger oder am bzw. neben dem Widderstein gibt es noch ein paar schöne aber anspruchsvolle Sachen.

Auch um Oberstdorf herum gibt es noch ein paar schöne Wege.

In meinem Fotoalbum findest du auch 1-2 Bilder von dem Wanderweg am Ifen.


----------



## Arcbound (22. September 2013)

So, seit Donnerstag zurück ausm KWT. Leider ziemlich bescheidenes Wetter gehabt, aber noch das Beste draus gemacht. Am schönsten war der Besuch auf der Stutzalpe, schön urig und ein toller Wirt. Sogar mit Montageständer am Wegweißer vor der Hütte und "Moab" als Autokennzeichen 
Am besten war aber eh die Trailmap von ihm:


----------



## RMMP-Industry (17. Juni 2014)

Joo Hey Dudes .....ich bin in der nächsten Woche (19-25 Juni) warscheinlich mit meinem Big bike am Start .....ist hier jemand der auch da ist der mir bissle zeigen kann wo was ist ?  Ride on !


----------



## wesone (17. Juni 2014)

RMMP-Industry schrieb:


> Joo Hey Dudes .....ich bin in der nächsten Woche (19-25 Juni) warscheinlich mit meinem Big bike am Start!



Mit einem big Bike bist du im KWT etwas fehl am Platz, KWT ist eher Enduro Revier.

Zumal aufgrund der vielen Wanderer, es keine gute Idee ist, da irgendwo mit einem big Bike runter zu rasen.


----------



## berkel (17. Juni 2014)

Zumal man erstmal auf die Berge rauf kommen muss. Die Bahnen nehmen ja, bis auf den Zengastrail, keine Bikes mit. Oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Freirider (18. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,
wir möchten am Samstag Vormittag mal das Kleinwalsertal mit unseren Enduros erkunden.
Wir waren zwar noch nie da, aber versuchen unser Glück mit der Beschreibung aus der Freeride + eure Ergänzungen.
Falls jemand am Samstag auch dort ist, kann er sich ja melden!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cambo (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich überlege ebenfalls, 4 Tage dort hin zu fahren.
Fahre s1-2...so. Wie sieht es denn rund Oberstdorf mit den Wanderern aus und wlche Bergbahn nimmt bikes mit?

Vielleicht hat jemand uch ein Tipp für eine 3 Tages Hütten Tour?

DANKE u Grüße!

ULi


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Juli 2014)

Ein kleiner Tipp ist die Enzianrunde. OD-Stilluptal-Schrofenpass-Warth-(Alte Salzstrasse)-Hochtannbergpass-Körbersee-Schröcken-Schoppernau-Neuhornbach Hütte-Strazeljoch-Klein Walsertal-OD
Die Tour kann beliebig ändern.


----------



## Senecca (20. November 2017)

Ich bin nächstes Jahr ein paar Tage im KWT mit meiner Freundin. Gibt es auch Trails für Anfänger? Sie ist noch nicht so erfahren und zu steile bzw. technische Passagen schrecken sie eher ab.


----------



## wesone (20. November 2017)

Senecca schrieb:


> Ich bin nächstes Jahr ein paar Tage im KWT mit meiner Freundin. Gibt es auch Trails für Anfänger? Sie ist noch nicht so erfahren und zu steile bzw. technische Passagen schrecken sie eher ab.



Ich muss dich leider etwas entäuschen. Die lohnenden Trails sind allesamt eher etwas steiler und auch nicht wirklich das Wahre für Mountainbikeeinsteiger.

Die 1-2 einfachen Sachen, erkennst du am Verbotsschild für Radfahrer, und den Horden an Wanderen die sich dort hinauf schlängeln ;-).

Zwischen Oberstaufen und Immenstadt wirst du wahrscheinlich etwas glücklicher, wobei das Allgäu jetzt nicht gerade für seine Flowtrails berühmt ist.


----------



## Carsten (23. November 2017)

Senecca schrieb:


> Ich bin nächstes Jahr ein paar Tage im KWT mit meiner Freundin. Gibt es auch Trails für Anfänger? Sie ist noch nicht so erfahren und zu steile bzw. technische Passagen schrecken sie eher ab.



Du kannst die Südhänge unterhalb vom Walmendinger Horan ansehen. Auch der Panoramaweg zur Starzelalpen sollte gehen. Ansonsten im Tal Richtung Auenhütte und weiter zur Ifenhütte.
Ganz nett ist auch der Weg raus parallel zur Breitachklamm.
Lang, schottrig zum Teil geteert aber landschaftlich schön ist das https://www.oberstdorf.de/doerfer-taeler/rohrmoostal.html
Trails sind dort leider nicht viele zu finden...

Kuhgehrenalpe könnte noch gehen, das ist nicht zu schwer...


----------



## Deleted 455397 (11. Januar 2018)

Senecca schrieb:


> Ich bin nächstes Jahr ein paar Tage im KWT mit meiner Freundin. Gibt es auch Trails für Anfänger? Sie ist noch nicht so erfahren und zu steile bzw. technische Passagen schrecken sie eher ab.



Im Gemsteltal ist auch eine sehr schön und technisch sehr leichte Strecke. Man kann gut bis zur Hintergemstelalpe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (25. September 2018)

Hallo,

bin ab Samstag im KWT und habe mir schon einen guten Überblick verschafft. Will mir unterhalb des Walmendinger Horns die Lüchlalpe, Starzlhütte und den Stutzltrail anschauen. Auf der anderen Seite auf der abgewandten Seite auf's Fellhorn und dann auf der KWT-Seite wieder runter.

Dazu habe ich eine Frage zum Kuhgehrentrail: Welcher ist der, der auf den ersten Seiten diskutiert wird? Bild 1 oder Bild 2?

Bild 1:








Bild 2:


----------



## holgersen (25. September 2018)

Und dann noch eine Frage bzgl. einer Abfahrt vom Fellhorn...

Macht der markierte Trail über die Riezleralpe Sinn und Spass? Oder ist Kuhgehren die einzige sinnvolle Abfahrt auf der Seite, wenn man keine Schotterstrasse runter will?






Danke schonmal!!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (25. September 2018)

holgersen schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Frage bzgl. einer Abfahrt vom Fellhorn...
> 
> Macht der markierte Trail über die Riezleralpe Sinn und Spass? Oder ist Kuhgehren die einzige sinnvolle Abfahrt auf der Seite, wenn man keine Schotterstrasse runter will?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
waren den Sommer auch mit den MTB dort oben am Fellhorn (Sind von Oberstdorf über die Gaststätte Bergkristal, Freibergsee, Gasthof Schwand zur Versorgungsstraße Fellhorn gefahren (noch viel schöner als unten an der Stillach entlang...))

Der von dir gedachte Trail sah von oben ganz nett aus. Wir sind an dem Tag jedoch auf Schotterstraßen geblieben und über die Kanzelwand nach Ritzlern abgefahren. Wenn ihr von der Fellhorner Seite kommt müsst ihr an der Gondelstation am Schlappoldsee mit MTB-Verbotsschildern rechnen (Traversee zum Sattel). Wir wollten aber sowieso auf den Grat hoch. Da gabs nur Hinweise zu richtigen Schuhwerk Sind aber nochmal 30min schieben/tragen. Die Abfahrt vom Grat zum Sattel ist leider von etlichen Holzstufen und 100ten Wanderern geprägt.

Wenn ihr den Trail fahrt ist es noch ganz net den Riezler Höhenweg Richtung Söllereck zu nehmen. Der hat noch ein paar schöne Abschnitte und ne tolle Aussicht.

Generell ist es an wenig frequentierten Tagen (und nur dann) auch empfehlenswert den Gipfelgrat vom Fellhorn zum Söllereck zu fahren. Auch hier sind stellenweise sehr viele Holzstufen. Jedoch ist die Aussicht überragend und große Teile der Abfahrt doch sehr gut. Technisch sollte man jedoch schon mit alpinen Gelände gut zurechtkommen sonst ist man viel am schieben.

Wenn du mal nen Insidertipp zu der Strecke am Heuberglift bekommst und Downhillabfahrten magst lohnt(e) sich das auf jeden Fall mal (ist aber ne Zeit lang her das ich dort mal gefahren bin)


----------



## holgersen (26. September 2018)

Hallo,

danke! Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man von der Gondelstation am Schlappoldsee zum Grundsattel schieben muss? Und dann darf man wieder fahren? Darf man auf dem Grat fahren?

So richtig klar ist mir aber nicht, was Du mit "Riezler Höhenweg Richtung Söllereck" meinst?

Und zum Grat Fellhorn => Söllereck: Wo fährt man da runter? Meinst Du den blau markierten Weg auf dem Grat?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (27. September 2018)

holgersen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke! Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man von der Gondelstation am Schlappoldsee zum Grundsattel schieben muss? Und dann darf man wieder fahren? Darf man auf dem Grat fahren?
> 
> ...


Wie die genauen Vorschriften dort inzwischen sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. Mir ist lediglich das durchgestrichene-Rad-Schild an der Verbindung von Bergbahn zu Sattel aufgefallen, da ich diesen Weg eigentlich auch geplant hatte zu fahren. Hinter der Bergstation gehts dann auf nen stufigen Pfad nach oben zur Gipfelstation. Dort sah ich kein Verbotsschild mehr - kann aber für nichts garantieren. Verboten ist im Allgäu viel.

Hätte vll Grat Richtung Söllereck schreiben sollen. Ein paar hundert Meter vor dem "Gipfel" des Söllerecks führt in östlicher Richtung ein ziemlich ruppiger Trail zur Sölleralpe. Von dort aus dann gehts im Bogen auf Fahrspur um das Söllereck zur gleichnamigen Bergstation. (Aber nochmal der Hinweis. Dort oben ist viel los und der Weg ist nicht einfach. Das letzte mal als ich ihn gefahren bin war ich um ca 8:00Uhr auf dem Gipfel um den Touristen aus den weg zu gehen)

Zum Riezler Höhenweg: Schau dir mal den OSM Kartenausschnitt deines Trails an. Dieser endet kurz hinter dem Schwandlift. Auf höhe des Schwandliftes zweigt ein Pfad in nordöstlicher Richtung ab. Das ist der Riezler Höhenweg.


----------



## holgersen (27. September 2018)

Cool, alles gefunden, danke!! Werde den Riezler Höhenweg von der Kanzelwand Talstation aus anpeilen, dann zum Söllereck und Freibergsee, dann zur Fellhorntalstation, dann auf der Strasse hoch zum Grundsattel und von dort den Kuhgehrentrail wieder runter. Das sollte eine schicke Runde sein, habe mir runterwärts nur die gepunkteten Linien ausgesucht 

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fbkswwglzxissbuu


----------



## G-ZERO FX (27. September 2018)

ziemlich genauso sind wir von O-dorf auch gefahren... Viel Spaß


----------



## holgersen (30. September 2018)

So, sind da, Topwetter heute gehabt. Erst wandern und dann bin ich noch 2x zum Zengatrail hochgekurbelt und hab' mir den zur Einstimmung gegeben


----------



## fekkolus (8. September 2022)

Wie ist denn heute die Lage hier, alles verboten oder kann ich das noch alles so fahren?


----------



## fekkolus (8. September 2022)

Servus, wie ist denn hier heute die Lage, alles noch möglich oder doch längst verboten?
Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

